# Knives and Stuff



## aboynamedsuita

Now that my custom mag rack is completed I figured it's about time to start a gallery page. I'll add pictures as I get my rehandles done and have the time to add them if I can get some decent pictures, but for now I'll start with this one:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Nice Rack!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

And the shig is screaming for a new home.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Nice Rack!



Thanks, this won't fall off my wall either because it's freestanding 

It actually cost less than buying two of the ZK easels, holds more knives than both would, can accommodate handles up to about 155mm, and can hold a longer blade before the tips stick off (suji 3rd from right is 300mm for reference), and has no "dead spots" (at the expense of 46 - 1" dia. x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets).

All of the quibbles I had with the ZK easel have been resolved


----------



## Godslayer

Nice I am jealous. That 3rd petty is a beaut.


----------



## Jkts

That's a nice set. How stable is the knife rack?


----------



## daveb

Bluebird's favorite wine....

I want that Shig, wawawawawa. Smiley.

Good looking mess of knives. Don't see any I would have to re-handle.


----------



## Godslayer

Smurfmacaw said:


> And the shig is screaming for a new home.



It would look good in my kit, that's for sure


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I'm going to send Tanner a fingerstone to repair the finish in case he ever uses it lol.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Wanted to add the two Carters as this is the last pic of them prior to when I took the handles off to polish the choil and do some other stuff before I am able to get them rehandled (may be awhile away):




Murray Carter 9.08sun (275mm) and 5.28 sun (160mm) High Grade Funayukis. 




Jkts said:


> That's a nice set. How stable is the knife rack?



The knife rack is solid both empty and fully loaded. I sort of designed it myself and gave Beardbrothers my concept and let them do what they do best. I never took the cross section and calculated the centroid or anything like that, although that sort of thing is right up my alley. I'd say that the X-sec is biased towards the front slightly even though it leans backwards a bit, but when loaded with knives it'd probably be about spot on in the middle. I'll try to remember to upload some more pictures of it at different angles.


----------



## Asteger

My mag racks are always on the wall in the only space I have, between the counter and the cupboards above. (Yes, most of my knives can expect to suffer a tip chip in their lifetime.) I wouldn't have space for a rack like yours, but would be nice to see more of the design, like a shot of the side/back.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Asteger said:


> My mag racks are always on the wall in the only space I have, between the counter and the cupboards above. (Yes, most of my knives can expect to suffer a tip chip in their lifetime.) I wouldn't have space for a rack like yours, but would be nice to see more of the design, like a shot of the side/back.



I'll be doing a thread for the mag rack at some point as I've had a number of people ask about it. It is seamless on the back (ie no holes for magnets) and has a good level of F&F for the first one made.

My counter space under the cupboards is fairly occupied so I keep it on my SS prep table, I get better lighting at this spot on my counter so move it here when needed. Some of my 270s wouldn't fit under the upper cupboard regardless so I knew that I wasn't going to let that influence the design.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

A few Takamura knives from the HSPS Pro / Blazen series:





130mm Petty
240mm Gyuto
270mm Sujihiki

The gyuto and petty get used frequently but the suji not so much. This the companion to my Uchigumo set.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> And the shig is screaming for a new home.



A new home for the Shigs:




150mm Kurouchi wa-Petty
240mm Kitaeji wa-Gyuto
270mm Kasumi wa-Sujihiki (with clouds)




Godslayer said:


> It would look good in my kit, that's for sure


I think a Takamura Hana Sujihiki would look good in your kit :groucho:


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> A new home for the Shigs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150mm Kurouchi wa-Petty
> 240mm Kitaeji wa-Gyuto
> 270mm Kasumi wa-Sujihiki (with clouds)
> 
> 
> 
> I think a Takamura Hana Sujihiki would look good in your kit :groucho:



Give ya 50 bucks and a bottle of crown.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Is it that northern harvest Crown that made the news for being the best in the world which also sold out before it could hit the shelves?


----------



## Jordanp

How are the uchigumo knives compared to the rest of your collection? Worth the coin?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Jordanp said:


> How are the uchigumo knives compared to the rest of your collection? Worth the coin?



For me it was worth it because I was planning on having Dave Martell rehandle some, so wanted to have some good candidates. The best performance comparison I can offer is between the R2 Migaki gyuto, HSPS Pro gyuto and Hana santoku. The standard R2 is super thin and cuts as one would expect a 1.6mm San-Mai 210mm gyuto would, but may be delicate in a pro environment as a "main knife" (Godslayer may be able to comment as I believe he has one too). The 240mm HSPS Pro gyuto is probably 2x as thick so has some weight and cuts well, although I do notice the extra thickness. The Hana santoku was an amazing cutter which didn't have the same drag problems as the ZK Damascus, I wished it was more than 165mm. The Uchigumo is supposed to be the same as the Hana but with the western handle, so I have high hopes for my gyuto when it comes back. 

I did a bit of a comparison between the three higher end Takamura sujihikis here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Uchigumo-and-270mm-HSPS-Pro-(formerly-Blazen)


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Is it that northern harvest Crown that made the news for being the best in the world which also sold out before it could hit the shelves?



I have 3 bottles of it. One advantage of a quiet little mountain town.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Godslayer said:


> Give ya 50 bucks and a bottle of crown.



Worth a lot more than that....all virgins....


----------



## aboynamedsuita

:zombiegrave: Haven't posted anything for awhile

Recently sold this beauty and hadn't posted pics since it was rehandled

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) 240mm Workhorse &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; Gyuto with Custom Koa/Copper/Muskox/Horn handle by mkriggen

















Wasn't an easy decision to part with it but I bought some jnats so yeah

Mikey's handle pictures are much better than mine so I'm posting below:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Here are some jnats from a little while ago more pics with the others once they're all lacquered





From L to R:
Okudo Momiji Suita
Okudo Suita Tomo Nagura
Shinden Renge Suita (Koppa size)
Ozuku (Asagi?) Tomo Nagura
Nakayama Kiita


----------



## daveb

Love that turtle, I need another.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 Sent him a PM to say hi/hous' it? but not heard back ... awesome workmanship! Nice everything Tj BTW!



daveb said:


> Love that turtle, I need another.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1 Sent him a PM to say hi/hous' it? but not heard back ... awesome workmanship! Nice everything Tj BTW!



Thanks for the complement . I have also been trying to get ahold of Mikey about some in progress work since the summer but haven't been able to


----------



## YG420

Very nice haul T!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Very nice haul T!



Thanks! These jnats are from A-frames and I should have more to post from the Watanabe sale shortly did you get anything?


----------

